# Get a glass of wine...from me to you



## wasabi (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.reuters.hu/card_dom/index_content.html


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 20, 2005)

That's adoreable, I was in the mood for a midnight carol, thanks Wasabi


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

Ah Wasabi, that was so cute..Thank you..
kadesma


----------



## Dove (Dec 20, 2005)

Loved it !! Thanks Linda and Merry Christmas to you and your family..Kopaca too.


----------



## middie (Dec 20, 2005)

aw cute wasabi. merry christmas/ happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## cara (Dec 22, 2005)

wasabi, that was soooooo wonderful!!!! thank you!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2005)

I love it wasabi!! Thank you!!!


----------

